

There's no such thing as a "DevOps Team" - zorlem
http://continuousdelivery.com/2012/10/theres-no-such-thing-as-a-devops-team/

======
bifrost
I agree entirely. In general, developers work against most of the ideals of an
operations team. For developers, Operations teams serve as obstacles. "DevOps"
is a bastardized term for getting rid of operations and letting "developers"
work unfettered. Obviously there's some merit to allowing fast or unfettered
development, but then again you get giant clusterF __KS bourne upon the world
that should've never seen the light of day. For things to work, you need both,
but DevOps will never truly exist outside of organizations that can drop
millions of dollars on truly exceptional people.

